# METEOROLOGÍA > Sequia >  El embalse de Guri en Venezuela, uno de los más grandes del mundo, alcanza su mínimo histórico

## Jonasino

> La sequía que sufre Venezuela ha convertido áreas del embalse de Guri, uno de los más grandes del mundo, en un desierto. Aun así, el Gobierno es optimista y espera que la lluvia llegue en cuestión de semanas para recomponer la instalación, que proporciona la mayor parte de la energía de la nación.
> 
> Durante un recorrido por el complejo hidroeléctrico en el río Caroní, el ministro de Energía Eléctrica, Luis Motta, ha dicho a Reuters que las previsiones mostraban una probabilidad de lluvia de entre 70-80 por ciento hacia el final de abril o en mayo, para frenar el descenso de Guri a un nivel crítico de 240 metros.
> 
> El reservorio en el sureño estado Bolívar -que proporciona alrededor del 60 por ciento de la demanda eléctrica de 16.000 megavatios del país-, ha alcanzado esta semana un mínimo histórico de 243 metros sobre el nivel del mar.
> 
> "Tenemos que aguantar", ha dicho Motta, a quien el presidente Nicolás Maduro encargó gestionar el sector eléctrico desde finales de 2015, cuando se intensificaron los efectos de el fenómeno de 'El Niño'.
> 
> "Haremos todo lo humanamente posible y también con el favor de Dios para que nos venga una buena época de lluvia y poder volver a recuperar el Guri y mantener el servicio sin tomar otras medidas extremas que en otros países se están tomando", ha apostillado.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/venezue...nimo-historico

----------

embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),F. Lázaro (22-abr-2016),JMTrigos (17-abr-2016),perdiguera (17-abr-2016),Rafael (23-abr-2016),REEGE (18-abr-2016)

----------


## Rafael

A perro flaco...en fin ojala se recupere de esa sequia...

----------

